# A good light timer that is fully programmable?



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

With the trend toward more and more powerful LED fixtures, unless you do this as a DIY project, I doubt you'll get what you want.

I see two possible options. 

Use a more powerful light. and install pieces of translucent plastic between the light an tank to dim it down.

Get a high end fixture such as the EcoTech Marine Radion XR15 Gen 4 Freshwater. This is fully programmable so you can set it to where ever you want. The only issue is, do you want to spend $349 for it?

There are other options beyond these extremes, It comes down to what do you want out of the fixture, and how much are you willing to spend.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

CookieCrumbs said:


> Hi, Ive been scouring the forums for a bit and finally decided to register to get your opinions on a few queries I had.
> 
> First off I have an old biocube29 that im going low light planted with.
> And I've decided on the Finnex stingray LED light as it was the only one I found with low enough par to work for a low tech tank without over lighting.
> ...


TC 420 is a versatile, inexpensive programmer/timer for strip lights..With it you could control 5 strip lights (under 4A each).
Doing one strip for daylight, another for moonlight is a piece of cake IF they use the same voltage.

Can't remember if you can do a 'broken daylight period" on one channel but believe you can (own one but never bothered to look. Programmed it and set and forget)









Other than that Coralux makes a 2 channel controller.
There is a Chinese knockoff of that one as well.

Of course your other option is an expensive high powered light that you run at 1/10 power...........
Aquaticlife HALO comes to mind.


----------



## Doc7 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have my Finnex Stingrays on this, which you can program for up to 8 different On and Off times per day (or only weekdays with different schedule in weekends etc)

https://www.amazon.com/WenTop-Progr...1490841355&sr=8-7&keywords=Programmable+timer


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

CookieCrumbs said:


> if I were to purchase one separately if these timers are capable of turning on and off multiple times a day?


Hi CookieCrumbs,

Welcome to TPT!

I have been using the *Defiant Digital Daylight Adjusting Heavy Duty Timers (#49808)* for over a year now and they work very, very well. 

Handles Incandescent, CFL, and LED fixures; up to 1800 watts / 15 amps
Can handle two( 2) 3 prong (grounded) plugs per timer (but not separate programming)
Multiple On/Off periods per day
Option for separate weekday and weekend programs
Programming backed up so not lost during power outage (capacitor not battery)
Available at Home Depot
Daylight Adjusting Option
Sold by Home Depot
Price under $15 each


----------



## redavalanche (Dec 7, 2014)

Simple mechanical timer works for me. Less than a fiver at wallyworld. Though the time may need adjusting once in a while with power outages. 

The Stingray is a nice light. When I used it I supplemented it with a cheap strip of LED's. You could get a blue strip of LED's and put it on another timer. There was just enough space under the front and back of the light to stick self adhesive cheapo LED's. But that is not ideal is it.

Welcome. I'm just over the bridge from you.


----------



## CookieCrumbs (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you all for the great suggestions and greetings,

Since this is my first planted tank I think ill hold off on the more expensive lights and forego the moonlighting for now.
And those timers are just what im looking for! So I'll have to pick one and if anything I can always ghetto rig a moonlight down the road as suggested.
So long as its only an extra wire I think ill live haha

Thanks again all!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

tc-420 is $30 (or less when you do some serious Chinese shopping) $20 more than 2 timers..
https://youtu.be/f_ExSffCy2s


----------



## irishspy (Oct 22, 2007)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi CookieCrumbs,
> 
> Welcome to TPT!
> 
> I have been using the *Defiant Digital Daylight Adjusting Heavy Duty Timers (#49808)* for over a year now and they work very, very well.


I'm not the OP, but thank you for this. It may just be what I've been looking for. :fish1:


----------



## IntotheWRX (May 13, 2016)

CookieCrumbs said:


> Hi, Ive been scouring the forums for a bit and finally decided to register to get your opinions on a few queries I had.
> 
> First off I have an old biocube29 that im going low light planted with.
> And I've decided on the Finnex stingray LED light as it was the only one I found with low enough par to work for a low tech tank without over lighting.
> ...


you can get a surge protector or a single digital timer. they usually come with 20 programmable on and off layers. i use the surge protector so i can turn on the light and co2 at the same time twice a day for 2 light periods. and the other side of my surge protector keeps my filter and heater on 24/7.

$27 

https://www.amazon.com/GE-14024-Dig...0993057&sr=8-4&keywords=surge+protector+timer


----------

